

Domain Transfer - junkbond

I've struck a deal with a friend to buy a domain name from him. What is the best way to execute the transfer.<p>Trust, Price negotiation, etc is not an issue here
======
billturner
Here's a quick rundown:

1) You need to have an account at some domain registrar (the same as his, or
anyone else).

2) Look through the help/FAQ section on your registrar on how to transfer a
domain to their service

3) Initiate the process, where you may need an "authorization code", which
your friend can get from his registrar, to approve the process

4) If the domain (at his registrar) is not set as "locked" (or some other
restriction), the domain name has been at his registrar for at least 60 days,
if it's not just about to expire, and maybe some other rules), then he should
receive an email that someone wants to transfer the domain away from him.

5) He just has to follow whatever process his registrar requests and shortly
the domain will be in your hands

------
tsally
If trust and price are not an issue, I fail to see what you need advice on.

~~~
medianama
How to execute the deal - change the ownership from him to me.

------
ErrantX
totally depends on the domain, where it is registered and so forth.

Can your friend not just hand over the username/password with access to the
domain?

~~~
medianama
He registered it with net4.in

~~~
ErrantX
ok well YOU need someone to register the domain through, set up the domain
(and tell them it is already registered and you own it) - then it depends on
what the domain name is for what happens next.

For .co.uk you need to get the original registrar to change the IPS tag on the
domain to the new registrars value. For .com I think it has to send an email
to the admin email address on the domains DNS settings.

Just register the domain with your prefferred company and follow their advice
/ help.

~~~
medianama
Would that take care of contact details and lawful ownership of the domain

~~~
ErrantX
yes - once you have secured the registration via that method you will have
ownership of the domain and will be able to update the DNS information wit
hthe relevant info.

Again the exact rules are TLD dependant :)

